

CLFSWM - A(nother) Common Lisp FullScreen Window Manager - kerneis
http://common-lisp.net/project/clfswm/

======
hocwp
CLFSWM is a window manager for X11 written in Common Lisp and inspired by
stumpwm and tinywm. Windows and frames are often fullscreen maximized (no
decorations). A frame can contains windows or other frames (tree of frames).
It's not really a tiling window manager. A more explicit presentation video
can be found here <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jv0UQR-5ZLs> (and a slower
one on common-lisp.net).

------
pilooch
good alternative to xmonad as it seems! bravo!

